# should the firewall be body color or black?



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

i have seen pictures of red firewalls and black firewalls. i'm going to paint mine this weekend and want to use the right color. somewhere along the line someone sprayed rattle can gloss black all over the engine bay and it looks like crap. 1970 ram air 3:confused


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Your firewall should be 60% gloss black, same as the wheelhouses.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a pic of my 67. They may have changed it for 70, but mine is body color to the seam and black below that. This is all original paint.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

All 60% black like Jeff said, up to the top (above the seam). Eric:cheers


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

i didn't get to it yet but i think i'm ready this weekend. i had to sandblast about a pound of bondo from a previous smoothover job. now half of the fire wall is painted and half bare. some areas are too tight to rough up with sand paper. what steps should i take to prep for paint?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

skapegoat said:


> i didn't get to it yet but i think i'm ready this weekend. i had to sandblast about a pound of bondo from a previous smoothover job. now half of the fire wall is painted and half bare. some areas are too tight to rough up with sand paper. what steps should i take to prep for paint?


You can use rattle can Aircraft Stripper in the tight areas, spray it on, let it sit for 15 to 20 minutes and wash it off. If it doesn't remove all of the paint spray again and use a small brush. Bondo or seam sealer? The horizontal seam just below the data plate was filled with seam sealer from the factory and was smoothed over with what ever the assemble line worker had available, I've been told some used their finger and some used a spoon.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

the bondo i took out was from when someone blanked out the a/c holes. they screwed on a piece of aluminum over the vent and bondoed over it all:confused. the paint that is there seems to be sticking good. i don't want to strip it all off. for the areas i can't get to should i use something like alcahol to clean the dust off? what kind of primer works over metal and paint both?


----------

